# Windows XP eigenes Brennprogramm funktioniert nicht...



## Muster Max (13. September 2006)

Hallo Internetfreunde,

neulich habe ich versucht meine Photos von meiner Festplatte auf einen leeren,
beschreibaren CD Rohling zu brennen. Dazu nutze ich das Windows XP eigene
CD Brennprogramm, das über die Ordnerfunktionen des Windows exploreres auf-
rufbar ist. Jedoch erkannte der Assistent nicht, dass eine beschreibbare CD im CD
Laufwerk eingelegt war obwohl sie im jeweiligen CD laufwerk eingelegt gewesen ist

Zur besseren Veranschaulichung meiner Vorgehensweise werde ich diesen Vorgang
hier eimal etwas ausführlicher erläutern:

Zuerst habe ich den Ordner mit meinen Bildern unter den Eigenen Dateien geöffnet.
Anschliessend habe ich dort die Bilder selektiert die ich auf den CD Rohling brennen
wollte. Daraufhin habe ich den Menüpunkt "Auf CD kopieren" im Windows XP Explorer
Menü ausgewählt. Danach zeigte mir ein Balloontip an, dass nun Dateien zum Schreiben
auf CD vorhanden wären und ich ein gewisses Symbol anklicken solle um die selektierten
Bilder nun auf CD brennen zu können, woraufhin sich ein Assistent öffnete in dem ich
einen Namen für den CD Rohlingdatenträger eingeben sollte, was ich natürlich tat, und
mit einem klick auf weiter zu einem Menü des Assistenten gelangte, an dem ich aufge-
fordert worden bin einen beschreibbaren CD Rohling in das CD Laufwerk einzulegen.

Allerdings befand sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits ein beschreibbarer, leerer CD Rohling
in dem DVD/CD Brennerlaufwerk. Zu guter letzt sollte ich dann den Schreibvorgang mit
einem klick auf "weiter" abschliessen aber all meine Versuche diesen Vorgang mit eben
diesem Klick abzuschliessen liefen ins leere, das soll heißen, das auch nach einem Klick
auf diese Schaltfläche einfach nichts passierte und es mir dadurch nicht möglich gewesen
ist meine Daten auf eine CD zu schreiben.

Nun, letzten endes habe ich mir dann mit einem anderen Brennprogramm weiterhelfen
können und dieses separate Brennprogramm schrieb die Bilder ohne murren auf die von
mir eingelegte selbe CD. Allerdings empfinde ich das separate Brennprogramm als viel
zu kompletziert, und da ich nicht mehr der jüngste bin und sehr gerne auch das Windows
eigene Brennprogramm nutzen möchte, würde ich gerne von Euch in Erfahrung bringen,
ob es für dieses Problem vielleicht einen Lösungsweg gibt.

Ich bedanke mich bei euch allen im Voraus und bin gespannt ob sich hier etwas tut...

mit freundlichem Gruß

Muster Max

N.S.: Alternativ dazu wäre ich vielleicht über einen Vorschlag dankbar welches Brenn-
programm ich für diese Aufgaben nutzen könnte. Bedingung wäre hierbei, das es absolut
einfach, überschaubar sein sollte und selbst für einen Mann im fortgeschrittenen alter
leicht zu bedienen sein sollte...


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Würde dieses empfelen:

CD Burner XP Pro 3.0.116

zu finden unter:

http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/backup_brennen/brennen/102266/index.html


Habe einige Erfahrung damit,obwohl ich Nero7 und Alcohol120% bevorzuge.

Vorteile:

UMSONST!!

Einfach zu bedienen!

NS:
Finde die Eingebaute Win-Brennfunktion nicht Besonders!
Vielleicht etwas Einarbeitungszeit bei dem XP Burner,aber wirklich nur etwas,aber mehr Möglichkeiten und Funktionen!

Hoffe das hilft.


----------

